# Adding an apron to window sill



## sayluv (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi-

I have some reference pics here: https://imgur.com/a/9rTgccM

I know very little about woodworking and apologize if I am using some incorrect terms. 

I need help thinking through a problem. I am putting subway tile in our kitchen (6” wide x 3” tall tiles). I had everything planned out except for that under our corner window I have a spacing issue. On the rightmost aspect of the window there is 3 1/4” between the countertop and bottom edge of the window sill and on the leftmost side the gap is 3 1/2”.

I purchased a mitre saw as well as a handheld router with a bunch of bits. I also purchased a few pieces of wood that are 1 1/2” tall x 1/2” thick. My plan was to make a little apron to place under the current window trim so that the topmost part of the subway tiles would tuck behind it. I wanted to do this so that I would not have a row of tiles that are no wider than my finger and to trick the eye into not noticing the height difference. 

I wasted a bunch of wood today and have since retreated for now. I used my router to make a void in the back of the trim I was going to add. I was then going to use small nails to secure it to studs but I have so little room at the top of the trim it’s not going to work. I can probably get away with nailing the trim to the studs on the leftmost side but by the time I get to the right the space between the top of the tile the window trim is maybe 1/4”.

I have a new idea to make a L shaped piece of trim (haven’t figured out how do to that yet) and secure it to the window trim by nailing them together. The problem with this approach is that I will need to remove the bottom piece of the window sill in order to nail the new L shape piece on. 

If this is the only way to do it then I will, but I am just trying to think through everyday so I have the most aesthetic solution and not destroy what I already have. I also don’t have a table saw to rip wood but I guess I can purchase one if needed. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------

